# Fischweiher gepachtet



## Weiher-Neuling (2. Juni 2015)

Guten Tag liebe Leut,

kurz zu mir. Heiße Dominik bin 28 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Freiburger Raum. Hab nun einen bzw 2 Fischweiher gepachtet. An den Weihern wurde 2 Jahre nichts gemacht. Sie waren auch leer (Einlauf umgeleitet) Seit letzten Donnerstag bin ich nun dran ihn wieder herzurichten. Hab ihn ausgemäht und angefangen wieder zu befüllen. Der kleine ist voll und der Große ist momentan ca 80cm tief. Ich denke man bekommt zwischen 120-150cm hin.

Der Zulauf kommt von einem Quellbach und hat laut Besitzer immer "Wasser". Er bekommt nur Abends Sonne ab. Liegt am Waldrand.


Nun zu meiner Frage:

Was könnte ich für Fische einsetzen?
Im Kleinen will ich Köderfische haben (Lauben,Rotaugen,Döbel etc)

Wenn ich noch was vergessen habe,sagt Bescheid


Hier mal ein paar Bilder. (Das Gras ist schon ausgerecht)


----------



## pateifel83 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Hi und willkommen
Der Damm vom kleinen Weiher in den großen schaut mir bissl unsicher aus. Haltet der.
wie groß sind die Weiher und kannst du sagen wie viel Liter/sec du Zufluss hast
gruß


----------



## Weiher-Neuling (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Denke der hält  der Große drückt ja wenn er voll ist von der anderen Seite dagegen.

Ohje der große Weiher wird so 20x10m und eben 1,50m tief. Durchfluss vielleicht 2-3L/sek schätze ich. 

Nun hab ich ein Problem, dass wohl der Damm vom kleinen Weiher unten nicht ganz dicht ist. Ich hab da viel weniger Durchfluss. Bin am überlegen ob ich eine Folie in den kleinen reinlege (?)


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Ich denke mal Karpfen sind theoretisch möglich, die würden auch mal mit schwankenden Bedingungen wie Sauerstoff etc klar kommen 
Vllt auch Graskarpfen oder Schleien. 
Ist aber so uns so geil so ein kleiner Teich, aber wenn du ihn so frisch flutest würde ich denken, dass es besser ist ihn vor einem Besatz noch etwas ruhen zu lassen. 
Dann hast du evtl auch schon Viehzeug drin und die Fische haben gleich was zu futtern 
Grüße, Bachforelle 007
PS: Besitzen auch ein paar kleinere Teiche und die Karpfen machen sich darin immer gut.


----------



## lausi97 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*



Weiher-Neuling schrieb:


> Nun hab ich ein Problem, dass wohl der Damm vom kleinen Weiher unten nicht ganz dicht ist. Ich hab da viel weniger Durchfluss. Bin am überlegen ob ich eine Folie in den kleinen reinlege (?)



Kies oder Schotter wieder raus,und dann von der Sohle an mit Grasfrasen und Mutterboden den Damm aufbauen, dann wird das auch dicht.So wie es jetzt ist wird der wieder Brechen bzw. nie richtig dicht.


----------



## Weiher-Neuling (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Danke euch für die Antworten. Ist ja toll hier 

Bachflohkrebse sind schon massig drin, spricht ja von guter Wasserqualität. Im Großen sind etliche Kaulquappen.

Denke auch dass ich am Kleinen noch bissl was machen muss. Jetzt lass ich den großen erst noch volllaufen und mal schauen. Morgen geh ich nochmal hin bissl was schaffen. Tolle Freizeitbeschäftigung mach ich gerne ^^


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Schön wenn es dir gefällt, aber ich kann dir auch nur zustimmen, gute Wahl :m
Aber wenn du das mit dem Deich geklärt bzw gemacht hast kann man sich ja auch nochmal Gedanken für den Besatz machen, wenn das Wasser wirklich hohe Qualität im Bezug auf Sauerstoff und ähnliches hat, dann sind bestimmt auch anspruchsvollere Tierchen als die Schweine des Teiches  drin. 
Was hast du dir denn als Besatz gedacht? Vorstellungen hattest du ja sicherlich. Auch wegen zufüttern und sowas musst du dann überlegen, auch je nachdem ob du vor hast sie bei einer bestimmten Größe dann evtl auch zum Verzehr zu entnehmen.


----------



## Weiher-Neuling (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Dachte an evtl Barsch, Graskarpfen, Rotaugen, Döbel, Stör evtl Zander/Hecht 

Für Forellen darf dss Wasser halt 18 Grad nicht übersteigen bzw viel Sauerstoff...


----------



## nostradamus (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Hi,

finde es sehr schwer empfehlungen bzgl. eines besatz zu geben ohne die wassertemperaturen zu kennen!  

nostradamuss


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Richtig, und ich denke aufgrund des nicht allzu großen Platzes wärmt er sich schon ziemlich gut auf und deswegen werden Forellen hier wahrscheinlich nicht die erste Wahl sein. 
Sauerstoff eben auch problematisch obwohl man das durch Wasserpflanzen und einen entsprechenden Eintrag beim Einlauf sicherlich noch etwas, wenn auch nicht viel, beeinflussen kann. 
Graskarpfen gehen bestimmt, Weißfische auch. 
Barsch könnte ich mir eigentlich auch vorstellen. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## nostradamus (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Hi,

ok ich gebe mal meine meinung ab. Ich vermute mal, dass sich das gewässer nicht sehr stark aufwärmen wird, da der ts von einem quellbach gesprochen hat und von wenig sonneneinstrahlung. der besatz von graskarpfen ist nicht notwendig und sollte auch nicht gemacht werden! Gehe mal davon aus, dass das wasser einfach zu kalt sein wird! 

TS. 
Wasserwerte messen!

Gruß


----------



## pateifel83 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

abend
ich würde auch keine Graser und auch keine Barsche rein haun.
Barsche verbutten schnell bei kleinen Gewässern.
Würde auch nicht Hecht und Zander nehmen.
Bleib bei einen. 
Wenn Forellen haben willst, kannst den Hecht schon mal vergessen,
Würde den kleinen Teich überspannen und paar Forellen groß ziehen. im großen köfis, Paar gr. Forellen wenns Wasser passt und wenn willst paar stück karpfen. aber nicht zu viel. trüben das wasser bissl und die forellen werden nicht so schnell vom federvieh gesehen. dann wenn die köfis abgelaicht haben 1-2 zander. zwar nicht optimal für den zander, aber er sollte doch abwachsen.
gruß


----------



## Franky (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*



pateifel83 schrieb:


> abend
> ich würde auch keine Graser und auch keine Barsche rein haun.



Braucht man eigentlich auch nicht - die kommen (mehr oder weniger ) von selbst.
Laich bleibt gerne mal im Gefieder von Wasservögeln hängen. So transportieren Donald und Daisy gerne mal unabsichtlich auch Barsche von Tümpel zu Tümpel. Selbst kleine Gartenteiche bleiben davon nicht "verschont". So wunderten sich meine Nachbarn letztes Jahr darüber, wie denn ein einzelner "Fisch" in ihren Miniaturtümpel kam. Bemerkt wurde er allerdings erst, als die Pfütze aufgrund akuter Regenarmut austrocknete. 
Man konnte ihn aber noch sehr eindeutig als Barsch identifizieren.

Graser gehören auch m. E. definitiv in kein Gewässer rein!


----------



## Weiher-Neuling (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Wow hier läufts ja 

Dachte halt Graser wegen dem Gradbewuchs am Rand und das die Wasserlinsen keine Überhand nehmen. Die Weiher sind fast voll und ich hab nen super Durchfluss in beide Weiher - hab bissl was gebastelt ^^ zudem wurde der Damm aufgeschüttet und ob mit Graswasem bestückt. Sieht super aus.

Gestern war ich am Rhein angeln und hab nen kleinen Wels mit 35cm gefangen als Beifang - der ist jetzt im großen Weiher ^^


----------



## racoon (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*



Weiher-Neuling schrieb:


> Gestern war ich am Rhein angeln und hab nen kleinen Wels mit 35cm gefangen als Beifang - der ist jetzt im großen Weiher ^^


 
Nicht Dein Ernst, oder ?
Gleich mal als ersten Fisch den Top-Räuber in den Tümpel rein #q

Dann sorg jetzt mal dafür, dass er was ordentliches hinter die Kiemen bekommt, vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und es drücken sich ein paar Würmer ins Wasser, damit er was zu futtern hat.


----------



## lausi97 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*



Weiher-Neuling schrieb:


> Gestern war ich am Rhein angeln und hab nen kleinen Wels mit 35cm gefangen als Beifang - der ist jetzt im großen Weiher ^^



Da kann ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, ich hätte mir in den Großen 150 St 18-20cm Refo's gesetzt,so für die Pfanne. Und in den Kleinen Köderfische.


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Graser würd ich auf keinen Fall einsetzen. 
Solch Bäche führen mehr als genug Nährstoffe mit sich, Graser würden nur noch mehr Nährstoffe einbringen. 

Zu viel Nährstoffe, viel Sauerstoff, warmes Wasser und Licht bilden ideale Vorraussetzungen für massiven Algenbewuchs. 

Keine Sorge, das Gras am Boden verschwindet auch ohne Zutun.

Einen Waller in so nem kleinen Teich halte ich für keine gute Idee. Der zerstört die ab ner gewissen Größe jeden anderen Besatz.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Weiher-Neuling (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Der Waller ist 30cm groß. Bis der mal ne gescheite Größe hat, dass er wirklich ne Gefahr für größere Fische ist werden noch einige Liter durch den Bach fliesen ;-) die Fidche die Reinkommrn sind ja dann schon 15-20cm groß. Somit wachsen die ja gleichzeitig.

Also keine Graser, okay.


Was würdet ihr denn einsetzen? Ihr sprecht ja immer was Nicht rein soll 
Forellen lass ich mal ausscheiden da ich meines Erachtens zu wenig Durchfluss habe.


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

hi,

hast du dir das maul eines wallers angesehen? Alles was da rein geht frisst er auch! 

Graskarpfen helfen nicht gegen Wasserlinsen! Gibt versuche mit rotfedern die angeblich wasserlinsen fressen, aber leider wurden die versuche bisher noch nicht wissenschaftlich ausgewertet. 

nosta


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Um den Besatz richtig zu vermurksen, würde ich auf jeden Fall zum Waller noch möglichst viele Graskarpfen besetzen!
Das Wallerchen kann ja dann von deren grünem Schiss leben!
Ernsthaft würde ich empfehlen, doch mal ein Buch über Teichbewirtschaftung zu lesen und zwar vor dem Besatz.

Jürgen


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Um den Besatz richtig zu vermurksen, würde ich auf jeden Fall zum Waller noch möglichst viele Graskarpfen besetzen!
> Das Wallerchen kann ja dann von deren grünem Schiss leben!
> Ernsthaft würde ich empfehlen, doch mal ein Buch über Teichbewirtschaftung zu lesen und zwar vor dem Besatz.
> 
> Jürgen



#6

wie gesagt ohne Wasserwerte kann niemand was zum besatz sagen!


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Ist recht schwierig zu sagen, da man nicht weiß, wie warm das Wasser wird. 
Sauerstoff sollte nicht das Problem sein.

Ich würde aufjedenfall in beide je 2-5 Karauschen oder Schleie setzten. Die wirbeln Nährstoffe auf, wodurch diese besser abgeführt werden und trüben das Wasser ein wenig ein. 
Wenn zufüttern eine Option ist, dann würd ich in den kleinen 20-30 große Bafo's setzen und in den großen 100-150 Bafo's mit ca 20cm. Paar Köfis schaden auch nicht. 

Wenn du nicht zufüttern willst, dann auch in beide Becken Köfis zb. Rotfedern und ins große nur noch max. 30-40 Forellen. 

Im ersten Jahr würd ich zu den Köfis und Schleien/Karauschen erstmal nur paar wenige Forellen setzen und beobachten, wie sie sich entwickeln. 

Auf Hecht solltest bei Forellenbesatz verzichten. Zander würd schon gehn, sind allerdings keine guten Bedingungen, ich würde drauf verzichten.


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

hi,

möchte dann aber gerne ein bild von den fischen! Habe noch nie eine Schleie oder karausche mit einem thermoanzug bzw. eine bachforelle mit einem kühlanzug gesehen!


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Willst du damit sagen, dass Schleien oder Karauschen in forellengeeigneten Wasser nicht überleben?
Tun sie sehr wohl, wird halt nix mit Fortpflanzung und wachsen auch nicht gut ab, müssen bzw. sollen sie hier ja auch nicht.

Außerdem glaub ich nicht, dass das Wasser allzu kalt sein wird. Wenns für eine Fischart grenzwertig werden könnte, dann für die Forellen.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Ja und Tobi was macht das dann für nen Sinn, wenn ich 2 Arten in ein Gewösser packe - sich darin aber nur eine von beiden etablieren kann?


Für die kleinen Weiher wäre was mit Karauschen, Schleien usw. brauchbar. Ggf noch ein paar Rotfedern oder Rotaugen als Beifisch.


Zander, Forellen usw. würde ich gar nicht besetzen....


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ja und Tobi was macht das dann für nen Sinn, wenn ich 2 Arten in ein Gewösser packe - sich darin aber nur eine von beiden etablieren kann?







Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich würde aufjedenfall in beide je 2-5 Karauschen oder Schleie setzten. Die wirbeln Nährstoffe auf, wodurch diese besser abgeführt werden und trüben das Wasser ein wenig ein.



Es sollen sich ja auch nur die Forellen etablieren. Karauschen oder Schleien sind dann nur aus obig genannten Gründen im Wasser. 

Weiß nicht was jetzt daran so unverständlich ist?


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Es sollen sich ja auch nur die Forellen etablieren. Karauschen oder Schleien sind dann nur aus obig genannten Gründen im Wasser.
> 
> Weiß nicht was jetzt daran so unverständlich ist?




hi tobi 

denkst richtig, aber die fische sind nicht unbedingt dafür geeignet, da sie bei geringentemperaturen sehr wenig fressen und entsprechend das wasser nicht drüben! Schuppenkarpfen hingegen fressen ab ca 17 - 18 Grad und sind somit besser. In meinen augen erfüllen störe diese aufgabe am besten, allerdings nur dann, wenn nicht soviele weissfische im teich vorhanden sind, da sie nur sehr langsam fressen und entsprechend abmagern könnten und eingehen könnten. des weiteren halten sie auch keine winterruhe .....


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Störe wären zwar super Wühler, dennoch würd ich sie nicht in so ein kleines Becken setzen. 

Schuppis fressen zwar mehr, wobei die ca. 18 grad schon eher grenzwertig für die Forellen sind, sind allerdings die schlechteren Wühler. 

Deshalb würd ich auf Karauschen setzen, dafür vielleicht ein paar mehr davon.

Schuppis gehn natürlich auch.


----------



## sbho (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Goldfische?
 #h


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Störe wären zwar super Wühler, dennoch würd ich sie nicht in so ein kleines Becken setzen.
> 
> Schuppis fressen zwar mehr, wobei die ca. 18 grad schon eher grenzwertig für die Forellen sind, sind allerdings die schlechteren Wühler.
> 
> ...



Probier das ganze doch mal aus! 

Viel Glück


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Hab ich, funktioniert [emoji6]


----------



## Weiher-Neuling (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

So nun sind noch 4 Graskarpfen und 4 Schleien drin. Ebenso 4 Rotfedern und ein Gefangener kleiner Barsch. Ich kenne viele die diese "Mischung" drin haben und alles gut geht. Wenn nicht, Fall ich selbst auf die Nase ;-)

Forellen kommen keine rein.


----------



## greenRiver (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Der Kollege ist beratungsresistent. Da hilft nichts bei so einem geballten aufkommen von Ignoranz.

Hast du schonmal überlegt wovon der Wels leben soll? Die 10 Fische die du da reinsetzt halten ihn nicht lange satt.


----------



## donak (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*



greenRiver schrieb:


> Der Kollege ist beratungsresistent. Da hilft nichts bei so einem geballten aufkommen von Ignoranz.
> 
> Hast du schonmal überlegt wovon der Wels leben soll? Die 10 Fische die du da reinsetzt halten ihn nicht lange satt.



Vom grünen Graser-Schiss, hat doch schon einer geschrieben. :q:q:q

Manchmal fragt man sich tatsächlich, weshalb einer Fragen stellt, wenn in die Antworten eh nicht interessieren... #d


----------



## pateifel83 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

frag mich auch gerade. warum er eigentlich fragt, wenn er eh alles rein haut was er so fängt und bekommt.
so ich bin mal raus.


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

hi,

habe ja schon einiges hier gelesen, aber dieses ist echt klasse!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischweiher gepachtet*

Nene, mein Teich ist wesentlich größer und selbst da kommt kein Graser oder Wels rein. Und das mit gutem Grund.
Und dann wirft man munter alles in eine solche Pfütze?
Den Thread hier hätte man sich wirklich sparen können.


----------

